
Mark Zuckerberg Townhall Live Stream - Olshansky
https://www.facebook.com/zuck/videos/10111936118050541
======
Nelkins
You know, generally overall my opinion of Facebook is neutral to slightly
negative (I'm not sure they do enough to prevent misinformation from
spreading). But I have to say, watching this (my first time hearing Zuckerberg
speak) he seems like a pretty regular okay guy.

~~~
kohtatsu
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqdN9hGzHmM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqdN9hGzHmM)

